# filipino maids in Athens



## lesley66 (Mar 20, 2010)

I am relocating to Athens in the Summer from Abu Dhabi and would love to bring my filipino maid with me. Is it common practice to have maids in Greece? how does it work from an immigration perspective and what costs are involved? or are there agencies I can use?


----------



## elen (Apr 5, 2009)

it is possible to bring your philipino maid with you. There is some paperwork involved, but many people have done that in the past and it is not that difficult. the greek consulate should be able to help you, but if they are not let me know and I can get you in contact with some people that may be able to help you


p


lesley66 said:


> I am relocating to Athens in the Summer from Abu Dhabi and would love to bring my filipino maid with me. Is it common practice to have maids in Greece? how does it work from an immigration perspective and what costs are involved? or are there agencies I can use?


----------



## lesley66 (Mar 20, 2010)

*filipino maid*

thank you. I will contact the greek consulate and if I get no joy I will let you know.


----------



## Mojosing (Oct 1, 2010)

Hello, I was also looking into bringing my helper with me from Singapore. I contacted the Greek consulate here in Singapore and they said it would be very unlikely that I could get a visa for my helper? Did you get any joy from the consulate? Did you manage to bring her over with you? If you got any feedback I'd be grateful if you would post or send me a message.....Thanks xx


----------



## gdepp (Jan 25, 2011)

elen said:


> it is possible to bring your philipino maid with you. There is some paperwork involved, but many people have done that in the past and it is not that difficult. the greek consulate should be able to help you, but if they are not let me know and I can get you in contact with some people that may be able to help you
> 
> 
> p


ok elen could you please help me?


----------

